# الدرس الثاني في تعليم اللغة السريانية



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

*الدرس الثاني في تعليم اللغة السريانية*







*نقدم إليكم اليوم الدرس  الثاني في تعليم اللغة السريانية 
عبر موقع كنيسة مار أفرام على شبكة الإنترنت,  يتضمن هذا الدرس 
طريقة رسم الأحرف في بداية ووسط ونهاية الكلمة وعدد من الكلمات  
التدريبية مترجمة للعربية والإنكليزية نطقاً ولفظاً.*




















​ 



​ 







الدرس الاول من تعليم اللغه السريانيه

الدرس الثالث من تعليم اللغه السريانيه


*إعداد : الأب القس يوحنا عبدالله الزكيمي *
*   ترجمة : الأخ  م.مدحت بديع وردة*​


----------



## marcelino (16 مايو 2010)

*اوووووبس

ده انا كنت فاكرها اسهل من كده بكتير
*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههه مفيش لغه تعليمها سهل عالاقل باعتقادي الشخصي *

*شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي*
​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2010)

*مشكورة لمجهودك اخت بسم الصليب*


----------



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *مشكورة لمجهودك اخت بسم الصليب*


 

*شكرا على مرورك الغالي اخي *

*نورت الدرس*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 مايو 2010)

*شـــــكرااا ً*

**** بسم الصليب ****

*عندى سؤال*
*بلاحظ بعض الحروف ــــــ  ـــــ*

*قصدى الفراغ ده*
*ضرورى فى الحرف و الزامى*
*فى الكتابة*
*يارب تكونى فهمتى قصدى*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــكرااا ً*
> 
> **** بسم الصليب ****
> 
> ...



*المده هي عباره عن التالي *

*على سبيل المثال حرف الحاء*

*ح   ,   ـحـ  ,  حـ*

*يعني اسلوب الكتابه لما بيجي الحرف في وسط وطرف الكلمه *

*شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي واهتمامك المميز*
​


----------



## الروح النارى (30 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *المده هي عباره عن التالي *​
> *على سبيل المثال حرف الحاء*​
> *ح , ـحـ , حـ*​
> *يعني اسلوب الكتابه لما بيجي الحرف في وسط وطرف الكلمه *​
> *شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي واهتمامك المميز*​


 

*مش قصدى المدة*
*هناك فاصل بين الحرفين*
*أعتقد ده لتميز الحروف*

*معنى  كده الكتابة بتكون غير متصلة *
*ببعضها*​


----------

